# Impact Shorts HELP !



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everybody I'm new to snowboarding.
Looking for some good padded shorts..what's good?


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Just picked up a pair of 08/09 Red impact shorts I found new for cheap. They feel good on, but I'll know about impact when I bust my ass this year lol.. Im going to get another pair of this years (can't find the older model anymore) in a bigger size since my weight fluxuates a lot depending on the time of year (yeah, gym rat).....


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Agree on RED Impact Shorts.
I've tried two other brands (Demon, can't remember the other brand), and found RED easily the most comfortable.
Doesn't matter how good or how much the padding if you aren't gonna wear them.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Azzpadz is what I wear 
easy in easy off great protection


----------



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok cool, thanks for the info everyone


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a pair of Nike Compression shorts (combat pro line) with a tailbone and thigh pads. They are more of a football style short, but i got them at Ross for 10$ compared to a sticker of 50$ so i couldnt say no lol. Havent had the chance to try them out yet.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a cheapie pair of those Red Impact shorts that look like board shorts. They're fine and WAY better than nothing. I use them for light hockey practice as well.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

phony_stark said:


> I have a cheapie pair of those Red Impact shorts that look like board shorts. They're fine and WAY better than nothing. I use them for light hockey practice as well.


They brown? Probably the same ones I found. Definitely has the boardshort look.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

That's them!!! They definitely keep you able to be at work the next day.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Skeletools. You can take the pads out to wash the pants and you can buy a second set of pads to double the protection if you want. Best Impact shorts IMOP


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

warlord said:


> Skeletools. You can take the pads out to wash the pants and you can buy a second set of pads to double the protection if you want. Best Impact shorts IMOP


After a lot the last few weeks i decided to go for these Skeletools ones too, seem to have the most going for them in terms of protection, coverage and flexibility. Red seems to get a bad rep and from what i could see in the shop the product whilst low profile really didnt seem to offer much protection, it was more a target zone than anything else!

Anyway, Skeletools were the decision for me, i will post how they go. Just remember no impact short is going to bubble wrap you, its still gonna hurt, you're just gonna be able to take more of a battering before you have to stop!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

another vote for skeletools, here. 

I tried the protec "hip pads", but the pads are thin and not modular (pads non-removable). The sizing is also bad - they only have about 3 sizes and the ones that were closet to my size were still baggy and hanging like a wet diaper. The little amount of protection they give is not worth the other flaws, imo.

RED appear to be more sporadically padded and what they do have are in the wrong places...for me, at least.

skeletools pads are more concentrated, thicker and are removable - so if you only need/want the butt pads, you can remove the rest (that's what I do). The shorts, themselves, are the compression type that fit snug on all areas.

I should warn that if your outerwear pants are "skinny" or even "tailored", they're going to leave little,if no, room for pads. I bought all tailored outerwear before my pads and now wish I would have gone with baggy outerwear...the pads work with tailored, but barely/not ideal


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazon.com: Hillbilly Impact Shorts: Sports & Outdoors

these


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I went with these.

I spent the majority of my fist day on a board on my ass at the local golf course. Didn't bother me a bit. These aren't bulky, no "hard" pads, machine washable, and fit nicely under my pants. :cheeky4:


----------



## supafobb (Jan 27, 2012)

Last season was my first, and being in the icy NE, it would've been my last season had I not worn protection. And since I'm in my late 30's, I can't bounce back as quickly as in my teens. Anyway, here's my 2cents on several butt pads I've worn:

I've tried REDs and they're awful, and the padding barely covers anything; not to mention flimsy. 

Also tried Triple8 Bumsavers. The padding is thicker than REDs and have better tailbone protection but the pads shift around way too much.

I've worn the Hillbilly Impact Shorts, but haven't fallen on them so I can't speak for the foam/foam placement quality. But from face value, the foam is thick, and seems to have great coverage.

OldDog, I JUST ordered this the other day: DS 5155 Shield Short TPR. Have you fallen on yours yet? Just wondering how the Demon Snows fare with impact. My only concern is that the padding might not be thick enough.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Can't compare as I don't have that model. I went with the D30. I have fallen (more than I'd like to admit) as I'm just learning, but never on ice or hard-pack. So far, I can't complain. 



supafobb said:


> Last season was my first, and being in the icy NE, it would've been my last season had I not worn protection. And since I'm in my late 30's, I can't bounce back as quickly as in my teens. Anyway, here's my 2cents on several butt pads I've worn:
> 
> I've tried REDs and they're awful, and the padding barely covers anything; not to mention flimsy.
> 
> ...


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

+1 for skeletools

Some reason why skeletools are better:

1) You can take the padding out so you only have padding in places you want

2) you can wash them! (because you can take the padding out)

3) you can buy extra padding and double pad the areas that you like. (i have double padding on my ass and hips)

4) a force field activates around your crotch right before impact.. just kidding... but seriously tho.. these shorts are awesome


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have Azzpadz and love them I mainly wear them. I also bought skeletools and doubled the pads as mentioned. That works great depending on what trick or terrain I plan to ride. What I prefer with the Azzpadz is I can more easily remove them at any time during the day. Skeletools you can only remove the padding easily since they are an elastic type shorts you wear.
Just my experience having 2 brands in my gear arsenal.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

the Demon's are nice cuz;

you don't have to remove the pads to wash them

they don't have hard pads, D30 rocks!

they are pretty low profile, I've worn them all day (including the drive to the mountain) with no discomfort

that is all...


----------

